# Weiteres Radialmenü für WoT



## country (9. Oktober 2013)

*Weiteres Radialmenü für WoT*

Hallo

Ist es möglich ein zweites Radialmenü zu erstellen mit weiteren Befehlen? 
Währe bei einer Kompa sinnvoll. Mit Befehlen wie "IS-3 ist gekettet" (und dabei leuchtet ein Symbol über den feindlichen Panzer) oder "wurde gesichtet" (dabei Leuchtet bei einem selber ein Symbol).
Gibt es soetwas evtl. schon?

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Weiteres Radialmenü*

locastan hatte glaube mal ne mod gebaut, wo man das vorhandene anpassen konnte - natürlich nur für sich selber  darüber hinaus müsste man ja in den wot code direkt eingreifen - wird wohl nicht möglich sein ^^ was vorhanden ist, kann geändert/angepasst werden und das wars.

edit: http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/184767-radial-menu-88-v257-ut-announcer-pack/


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Weiteres Radialmenü*

Es wäre schön, wenn die Überschrift eindeutiger wäre. Hab an BF4 gedacht.


----------



## uka (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Weiteres Radialmenü*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn die Überschrift eindeutiger wäre. Hab an BF4 gedacht.


 
Wieso? Weil du das in jedem Thema schreibst? Du bist in der WoT-Abteilung. Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit hier einen Zusammenhang zu ziehen. 

@TE ich kennen keinen Mod der ein "Erweitertes"-Radialmenü hinzufügt, nur das bestehende kann angepasst werden. (siehe DarkMo)


----------



## country (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Weiteres Radialmenü für WoT*

Überschrift hin oder her, ich habs geändert 

Das Radialmenü von Locastan ersetzt ja das originale. Die Hauptänderungen sind die veränderten Texte. So. Gibt es eine möglichkeit das original Radialmenü zu behalten und das von Locastan zusätzlich über einen anderen Hotkey laufen zu lassen?


----------



## uka (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Weiteres Radialmenü für WoT*

Jaein! Du kannst mit Locastan alles über eine Konfigurationsdatei einstellen und dort gibt es die Möglichkeit das originale Menü unbenutzt zu lassen. Allerdings gibt es für "neue" Texte kein Radialmenü sondern diese funktionieren nur über Hotkey's direkt.


----------



## country (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Weiteres Radialmenü für WoT*

Das würde auch gehen. Hotkeys habe ich gesetzt. Aber wie bekommt man es hin das der das originale Menü unbenutzt lässt?


----------



## uka (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Weiteres Radialmenü für WoT*

Du musst "sein" spezielles Menü löschen und nur die Hotkeys belegen. Ich habe mich damit vor 2 Patches beschäftigt - daher weis ich es nicht mehr ganz genau, nur das es fast 3 Stunden permanenten testens gebraucht hat bis ich es so hinbekommen habe wie ich es wollte .


----------



## country (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Weiteres Radialmenü für WoT*

Ich habe alles Gelöscht. Es gibt jetzt sogar ein "empty Config" Knopf. Dannach ist alles leer. Ich habe nur die Hotkeys bearbeitet. Im Gefecht funkionierten zwar die Hotkeys aber im menü stand überall nur "Empty - No config"
Gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten Hotkeys zu erstellen?


----------

